# Golfers? - Putter Hoarder



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

Because why would you only want one expensive hobby when you can have two?

I have 3 custom makes from some smaller builders and 3 scottys. Any club hoarders?

Don't get to play much these days but can fire off a decent number when I do.



Currently bagging my Lajosi putter (AUS builder)


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Got a custom made Bettinardi studio stock last year and I love it. That ping-click when you strike it perfectly is like a tuning fork.


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

jeffjunstrom said:


> Got a custom made Bettinardi studio stock last year and I love it. That ping-click when you strike it perfectly is like a tuning fork.


Need some pictures Jeff!


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

robbybobby said:


> Because why would you only want one expensive hobby when you can have two?
> 
> I have 3 custom makes from some smaller builders and 3 scottys. Any club hoarders?
> 
> ...


Don't tease us! Show the rest of the heads. I've got a custom Sizemore and a Bobby Grace but I'm gaming a trusty white hot #2 that just rolls for me.


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

@Wiley would like to see that bobby grace! I often go back to my Scotty gamer when things go sideways. I truly had no reason to go away from it other than being bored.

Scotty Newport - gamed this one for a long time. really turned my putting around.




Scotty Monterey - first Scotty I every purchased for myself.




Scotty Newport Pro Platinum - Tiger inspired.



Goodwood G6 - Latest arrival. Builder out of MD. Haven't gamed it yet but very similar make to my current gamer.




Olson Legacy - No pictures available at the time of posting.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Oh yeah… I used to be into club building, hoarding of clubs and even collecting tour issue clubs. 100+ rounds a year and low single digit handicap before kiddos.

I'll have to dig out my prototype seemore putters. One of them is a 1 of 3, two being in the hands of the original seemore guys, and the 3rd was Ernie Els putter during his ever struggling putting career. I bought it off a mini tour guy in Savannah.

Wife had me a custom SC made for my wedding gift even. Lol


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

You need to dig all of it out. Dust off the sticks and see if you still have it. Post some pictures of those rarities when you have the chance!


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

@robbybobby here's the Grace. It was the first putter I bought that wasn't from a big manufacturer.


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

Clean! I dig it


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

I got a weird one-off ex-tour bettinardi. Still can't putt though! Dang thing is too short and someone leaded it. Need to clean it up and restaft it.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

I have a Scotty button back. Love the feel of it.


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

Need some pictures gents!



Biggylawns said:


> I have a Scotty button back. Love the feel of it.





SeanBB said:


> I got a weird one-off ex-tour bettinardi. Still can't putt though! Dang thing is too short and someone leaded it. Need to clean it up and restaft it.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

I have a Bettinardi QueenB6

I just built a new to me set of irons. I put together some used Mizuno JPX 919 tours with a nippon tour 130 Stiff shaft


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

Nice @livt0ride ! Those sticks are pure. Digging that putter cover too. I just landed another putter a couple weeks back, will have to add some pictures. Kingston KP1.


----------

